# 3 X Beautiful Female Weimaraner Cross Labrador Puppies!, Liverpool Dog Rescue



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh what a story... and the outcome is 3 gorgeous pups looking for there forever home.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

That's so sad  How gorgeous are they though!! their eyes are sooooo intense


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Gah! Where is that damn lottery win!!!!!!!!!
I'd have all 3 in a heartbeat if I had the space/time/money...
Hope they find good homes soon... absolute stunners...
What a sad story too... bless the woman for taking the mother in...x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thats terrible , well done the lady who rescued mum, . they look in beautiful condition now hopefully someone will give them the tlc they deserve.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I felt sick reading that  :cursing: Thank goodness that that kind woman, where on earth would that poor dog be without her.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

What a story! I would take Sweep in a heartbeat if I could.


----------

